# waterproof two way radios



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

does anybody know if there is a reliable waterproof two way radio out there? I am looking for some hand helds to use while river fishing but I cant seem to find anything out there. Any help would be great.


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

Seal your handheld in a big ziplock bag. You can operate the controls and even talk and hear right through the plastic.


----------



## duck heaven (Aug 10, 2004)

Gander Mountain ... sells a pair of Motorola walkie talkies that (packaging labels) say will provide up to 22 miles of talking/listening capability however, I have effectivly found that the pair that i purchased will work effectivly up to a range of about 12-14 miles.

Each walkie-talkie has it's own charger and the pair cost me $92.00 on SALE.

I have been quite pleased with their performance and have used them for duck hunting in fog /rain / ice ........ deer hunting, bear hunting and have never had any problems.



......................................... "DOC"


.


----------

